# How Many Polor White r33s in the UK



## DOUGLAS (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello

When you own one you think you will not see another WHITE r33, when lo  There is another living in Alderley Edge, Cheshire.

How many on the forum have WHITE r33,s???????????? Check out You tube "Nissan Skyline Twin Turbo Video with special exhaust:clap::clap::thumbsup:

Cheers

Douglas


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Do one Douglas!

Spam freak!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If I am correct white is a colour of choice in Japan, as it symbolises a higher status in society etc. So there would rightly be more white cars in japan originally, hence why more made it to the UK.


----------

